# Deer Cam Pics



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Well I finally got my film processed and got some deer pics. These are taken with a Stealth Cam 60.00 model.

http://www.gotomickeys.com/images/DeerCam/index.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice pics Bill! Pretty clear too. Maken me want to BLAST one! [email protected] :!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Bill
how far is your camera up on the tree. I have a moultrie and I have not gotten a picture yet. except one of me.
Tim


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

The cameras are about 3 1/2 to 4 feet.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice pics but it looks like the girls hogged the camera on you.

I hope the hunter in the pic is you and not someone helping himself to your stand?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Hunter?? What hunter.. I didn't see a hunter! 

Yea that was me out hunting and I let it take a pic of me on the way there.

A few of those had bigger bodies, I wasn't sure if they might be button bucks.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

3rd one from the bottom
bttmline


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Definately a button buck 3rd from the bottom! haha


----------

